# Movies and TV: Members' Reviews and questions.



## Diwundrin (Jan 23, 2014)

Question:
Has anyone seen "Hatfields & McCoys" ? Kevin Costner, Bill Paxton I think it's a 3 part mini series.  Don't recall it ever getting a run here unless it was pay TV.

I hooked a DVD set of 'original uncut version' on eBay and wondering if it's worth watching before I give to my cousin.


----------



## kburra (Jan 23, 2014)

Can watch here, and of course if can watch can download, using Flash downloader a Firefox add on,which after installed is on the Firefox toolbar,if using Internet Explorer have no idea..sorry?

Episode 1   http://www.novamov.com/video/68eb5a339eb6f

Episode  2  http://www.novamov.com/video/3237d8dc78d22

Episode 3  http://www.novamov.com/video/d9846d48d84ae


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 23, 2014)

I have the DVDs Kooka so no need to download, but that's an interesting site.  Are there any tricks or traps associated with registering?  Is it mainly for personal vids or do they have a lot of movies etc too??


----------



## kburra (Jan 23, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> I have the DVDs Kooka so no need to download, but that's an interesting site.  Are there any tricks or traps associated with registering?  Is it mainly for personal vids or do they have a lot of movies etc too??



No that site is only good for viewing,have to pay (PREMIUM) to download so don`r use it,you can view and download movies and TV series at the two following,

MOVIES http://www.24-7media.org/

TV SERIES http://streamallthis.me/tv-shows-list.html


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL-Hatfields and McCoys is a good one! Hubby loved it,told one of the son in laws about it and he stayed up til 4am watching it-on a work night when he had to be up at 4:30. Didn`t realize it was being reshown the following night at a more reasonable hour


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hatfields & McCoys series was on the history channel last year. Interesting.


----------



## Bee (Jan 26, 2014)

For what it's worth I enjoyed Hatfield and McCoys.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay thanks all for the feedback, I'll have a look at it before I give it to him.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 26, 2014)

> MOVIES http://www.24-7media.org/



Waiting for responce ..............................


----------



## Phantom (Jan 26, 2014)

Waiting for responce ..............................


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Waiting for responce ..............................


that looks like a great site to watch stuff. Thanks Phantom! Are you a member??


----------



## Katybug (Jan 26, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Okay thanks all for the feedback, I'll have a look at it before I give it to him.



I would watch anything with Kevin Costner in it and I've heard it was very good, Di.  Let us know what you think.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Katybug said:


> I would watch anything with Kevin Costner in it and I've heard it was very good, Di.  Let us know what you think.


Oh Katy, did you see *Mr. Brooks* ? Oh man I loved that movie! He was so damn creepy and he really pulled it off well.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 26, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Oh Katy, did you see *Mr. Brooks* ? Oh man I loved that movie! He was so damn creepy and he really pulled it off well.



How did I miss that?  I'm going to rent it, OH.  I Googled it and it looks great!!!!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## kburra (Jan 27, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Waiting for responce ..............................



As I posted two days earlier??


----------



## Phantom (Jan 28, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> that looks like a great site to watch stuff. Thanks Phantom! Are you a member??



ahh no .......... that is all I got trying to access the site


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not crazy about being forced to register for discussing or watching a show, especially seeing as how I usually get my movies from other, more ... um ... _piratey_ sources, but it looks like quite a large place that you could spend hours every day in. 

I'm also a bit suspect when a site claims to be the "#1 Community" when their Pagerank is 1.


----------

